# IWC Portuguese Chrono, dial movement



## Bdaly

Hello all, I was looking to see if anyone here could help me with this watch. The raised dial numbers are blue on top only, as I have seen them all blue before. And a photo of the movement. Thank you all in advance.










































Thanks again, Brendan.


----------



## Bdaly

Got the photos up now. The computer crashed on me and it took time to fix.


----------



## mikeyc

Hi, I'm not sure what you're asking us for? That watch comes in two versions, with the blue numbers as shown and also with gold numbers and hands, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## gyang333

mikeyc said:


> Hi, I'm not sure what you're asking us for? That watch comes in two versions, with the blue numbers as shown and also with gold numbers and hands, if that's what you're asking.


I think the OP meant that the blue numerals are only blue on top, and from the side view that he posted, they are not blue.


----------



## hdms

I think it might be based on the year made? Look at the pictures in the IWC portuguese photos and you will see one or two with only blue on top numerals.


----------



## Fomenko

If possible, have it checked by a specialist or AD, before investing thousands of $$ even with a slight doubt...
I'm living in China now, and you can find all kind of copies. The best ones are almost impossible to spot, and most of IWC models are available...
I went to Hong Kong to buy the real thing!


----------



## wicked

Yours is the pre 2007 Portuguese Chrono, the dial are embossed (blue on top only) From 2007 onwards, IWC changed to applied indices (all blue)


----------



## Sc00ter

Great info guys !


----------



## baldbrah

in the last picture with the movement, is the serial # 2903410, that's on the movement itself?


----------



## diaby2afc

Definitely an older watch as you can see the C. 79240 inscription on the movement


----------

